# Recessed Lights for vaulted ceiling



## Ca443 (Feb 11, 2019)

Search for slopes recessed lights on Home Depot.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

This guy found plastic boxes but the same thing can be made out of 6 mil poly, and seal the hole around the wire entry point. 
You do this even when you are not doing a vapour barrier you just add a sealer to it before you put the drywall to it.


----------



## Richard Pryor (Jun 25, 2016)

Where can I find those boxes? What do I use to seal the hole where wire comes in (and out if it’s a string of lights)? Thx @Nealtw. You always have the right answer.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

They use fire stop and they use it to block holes between walls and ceiling too around wiring and plumbing. 
https://www.greatstuff.dupont.com/how-to-air-seal-around-electrical-boxes.html
We do a vapour barrier so those boxes are in the box stores, they have them for everything outlets, light boxes etc. 
If you can't find them you just make them out of poly. 


https://www.google.ca/search?biw=15...g.......35i39j0j0i67j0i10j0i10i24.IuVM1gl3Ys8


----------



## Richard Pryor (Jun 25, 2016)

@Nealtw is there a specific can light that you would get if you were building a new house with vaulted ceiling? I need to order those today.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

IR, I think is the rating for insulation around them, before they had that we had to build a box around them with so many cu in. inside.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I don’t like cans in a vaulted ceiling. Too many potential problems and always expensive. Even changing light bulbs is a lot different when they may be 15-20 ft off the floor.

Put a couple of ceiling fans with 4 light fitters in there. That should give you plenty of light. You will use fewer bulbs and they will be much closer to the floor when they need changing.

Fans running in reverse are great for blowing the heat out of the vault and back down near floor level during the winter time.


----------



## Richard Pryor (Jun 25, 2016)

Oso954 said:


> I don’t like cans in a vaulted ceiling. Too many potential problems and always expensive. Even changing light bulbs is a lot different when they may be 15-20 ft off the floor.
> 
> Put a couple of ceiling fans with 4 light fitters in there. That should give you plenty of light. You will use fewer bulbs and they will be much closer to the floor when they need changing.
> 
> Fans running in reverse are great for blowing the heat out of the vault and back down near floor level during the winter time.


It’s impossible not to have cans in the vaulted area of the house. So I have to do what I have to do in order to make them work.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Use LED disk lights that mount on a 4" round box.

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Pryor (Jun 25, 2016)

rjniles said:


> Use LED disk lights that mount on a 4" round box.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


Link please.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....downlight-round---energy-star.1001064002.html


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

What part of the country are you in. If you live in the north, putting cans in a vault may be asking for trouble. Vaults are a notorious moisture and mold problem area due to the thin cavity. Adding the cans, reduces insulation, and likely will contribute to air leaks. If too much heat is lost in the area, it could contribute to condensation and possibly ice dams.

Personally, I would look for another way to light the area.


----------



## Richard Pryor (Jun 25, 2016)

I live in the West, high desert. Very dry. But these are definite concerns I have, so I want to do it right. It is a very tall room and I think can lights willlook great.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It is hard to tell the difference from the floor.


----------



## Richard Pryor (Jun 25, 2016)

Hard to tell the difference between what @Nealtw?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Richard Pryor said:


> Hard to tell the difference between what @*Nealtw*?


 real can lights and these LEDS and most people with can light now or changing them to LEDs
https://www.amazon.ca/Halo-LT560WH6...ocphy=9001484&hvtargid=pla-323464560212&psc=1


----------



## Richard Pryor (Jun 25, 2016)

So you’re saying I should get these retrofits for the new construction instead of getting the whole assembly new construction system?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Richard Pryor said:


> So you’re saying I should get these retrofits for the new construction instead of getting the whole assembly new construction system?


 I think over time it would be cheaper and less trouble just to use the ones that fit the 4" round box 
I would say it is worth visiting a lighting shop and see for your self.


----------



## Richard Pryor (Jun 25, 2016)

What’s your opinion on these @Nealtw? Still debating which lights to use. Those round lights that fit the 4” junction boxes are not meant to be 15’ height to illuminate.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Globe-Electric-Designer-Ultra-Slim-6-in-White-Integrated-LED-Recessed-Kit-91219/303240034


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Richard Pryor said:


> What’s your opinion on these @*Nealtw*? Still debating which lights to use. Those round lights that fit the 4” junction boxes are not meant to be 15’ height to illuminate.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Globe-E...e-Integrated-LED-Recessed-Kit-91219/303240034


It seems there are watts, lumens and colours non of which I know anything about.


----------



## Richard Pryor (Jun 25, 2016)

Nealtw said:


> It seems there are watts, lumens and colours non of which I know anything about.


Yeah, I just meant the design of the light. Slim with a small box and it will clip to drywall. Seems like the problem you guys have with recessed lights are the big enclosure that takes up space from insulation, correct?


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

Richard Pryor said:


> Seems like the problem you guys have with recessed lights are the big enclosure that takes up space from insulation, correct?


That's one of the issues. The other is that it's an air leak to a space that isn't usually vented well. 

As far as the thin lights go, I was working on a project recently that used some HALO branded lights that were really thin and gave a great light with a very natural color. I wish I wrote down the exact model as I'd put them in my own house.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Richard Pryor said:


> Yeah, I just meant the design of the light. Slim with a small box and it will clip to drywall. Seems like the problem you guys have with recessed lights are the big enclosure that takes up space from insulation, correct?


 Yes . 
A friend had 20 ft ceilings in one room with 6 pot lights with 3 dead bulbs for years and when they were selling the house, they hired a guy who changed them all to LED and I could not tell the difference, other than they were working. That is why I thought it would be less trouble to start with LEDs


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Richard Pryor said:


> What’s your opinion on these @*Nealtw* ? Still debating which lights to use. Those round lights that fit the 4” junction boxes are not meant to be 15’ height to illuminate.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Globe-E...e-Integrated-LED-Recessed-Kit-91219/303240034





I think this would be about as good a option as you are going to get. Only thing better would be a complete surface mount option.
But this light should throw off very little to no heat, which is critical to preventing condensation on the cold roof deck. It also seals against the drywall to prevent air leakage. 700 lumans is not terribly bright, but equal to a 65 watt bulb while only drawing 13 watts of energy. There is also a no glare option to this light that may be of interest.


----------



## Richard Pryor (Jun 25, 2016)

Yodaman said:


> I think this would be about as good a option as you are going to get. Only thing better would be a complete surface mount option.
> But this light should throw off very little to no heat, which is critical to preventing condensation on the cold roof deck. It also seals against the drywall to prevent air leakage. 700 lumans is not terribly bright, but equal to a 65 watt bulb while only drawing 13 watts of energy. There is also a no glare option to this light that may be of interest.


I also figured I would use caulking when installing to seal between living space and vaulted ceiling insulation.

Just noticed they only come in 3k and I usually like my lights to be a little cooler.


----------



## Richard Pryor (Jun 25, 2016)

@Yodaman is this the way you’d go?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Richard Pryor said:


> @*Yodaman* is this the way you’d go?





Yes, I think so, for the reasons listed above. I might want the no glare option pending the height and direction of the installation. Would probably buy one of each to inspect prior to doing several. 

However, one possible problem, without a rotating eyeball aiming it down, is the possibility of lights shinning directly into your eyes, since you will be mounting on a cathedral ceiling. Here again, think I would get a sample
and try to surface mount it on the ceiling to test. 



Side note, I have a closet and a bath in my upper level bungalo with low cathedrals. I used track lighting in those rooms. Not sure I am completely happy with them, but it did solve the issue of several penetrations into the ceiling. They originally came with halogens and were hotter than heck, but I have since replaced them LEDS which solved the heat issue too.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

One thing to consider and it might not matter is do you want the light to be designed to follow the slope of the ceiling like these... so the bulb itself points straight down... vs the lights all essentially pointing the middle of the room...these are air tight and IC rated.. 


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07237QR5H/ref=cm_sw_r_oth_tai_JqvCCb1S08KDR

Need to put my glasses on.. Yodaman already mentioned the consideration of the direction of the light...


----------



## Richard Pryor (Jun 25, 2016)

I ordered the swivel model.


----------

